# Using genstrings to create Localized.strings



## Captain Code (Jan 26, 2003)

Has anyone used the genstrings utility to pull strings out of your source files and produce a Localized.strings file?

When I run genstrings sourcefile.m I get many errors, but I'm not sure why the errors are occurring.

Example error:
"Bad entry in file ChatWindowController.m (line = 17): Argument is not a literal string."
Line 17 of ChatWindowController.m:
"#define EMAIL NSLocalizedStringFromTable(@?Email?, @"Localizable", @"action name for emailing developer")"

From what I've seen on websites that give examples of using genstrings, my code should work.

I've also tried using NSLocalizedString(@"Email",@"action name for emailing developer") and that gives me the same error.


----------

